# I'm worried about Ludo...



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Ludo is five months old. Since he has learned to climb the stairs of my house he goes upstairs and spends most of the day in my closet asleep on a bed I've put up there for him. I put the bed up there for him after days and days of finding him up there asleep on my clothes on the floor. I wasn't trying to encourage him going up there, but I did want to make him comfortable. I know I could put a gate up and force him to stay down here with me but since it seems like his preference that seems mean. I'm home with him all day but lately the kids have been home, too, so it could be the noise level. (I want to go up and hide in the closet with him, too, if I'm being truthful.) 

It could be that simple. BUT. He is just not the dog he was two weeks ago. He wants to be alone most of the time. He's sleeping a TON. He is not "velcro" to me at all lately. And he just seems sad. He has attached himself to a stuffed doggy and he carries him everywhere and cuddles him. I would swear (and this is not me trying to make a case for another puppy) he just wants a puppy companion. 

Questions:
1) Could this be his health? Should I go to the vet? He is showing no physical signs of distress. 
2) Do your dogs sleep a lot? I would say he's sleeping 18 hours a day or more. 
3) Do any of you have "non-velcro" Havanese? He's not cuddly by his nature but he did use to follow me around everywhere I went. Yes, including the bathroom! 

Thanks in advance. I'm worried. Yesterday he spent most of the day when he was around with a limp tail and seemed sad... Ugh. I do not know anyone with a small dog to arrange a playdate with (am seriously considering an ad on Craig's list) and he's too young for the dog park. I need to lift his spirits but he seems uninterested in things I've tried. He seems like he's wilting...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Have your vet check him out...that would be the very first thing to do. Keep us posted!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

whimsy said:


> Have your vet check him out...that would be the very first thing to do. Keep us posted!


I will do that... I'm just curious if anyone had any insight beyond physical as he truly doesn't appear to have anything physical happening. My vet is closed until Monday but I'm going to call.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions for you but I do hope you are able to figure this out and help the little guy! 
He sounds sad.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if he's hurting somewhere, rather than actually sick. Particularly when I hear about the limp tail. 

I would NOT let a 5 month old puppy be off, unsupervised like that. He's still a baby, and can get into things that can hurt him, or begin to have potty accidents. I also wouldn't want him develop a habit of isolating himself like that. I'd give him a safe "cave" (covered crate) down stairs, where you can keep an eye on what's going on, and gate off his access to the upstairs.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I like Karen's idea of a safe area that you can supervise. I don't remember if Ludo uses a crate but perhaps that with a cover would duplicate the cave like feeling of the closet. I'd also try to place in the crate something with your scent like an unwashed pair of socks or an old t shirt. The clothing in the crate works wonders for Colbie when we leave the house and within a minute after I leave she is in her crate with her head on my old t shirt.

The other thought that comes to mind is has something changed at your home? Kids home more or less, company for the holidays, did he get yelled at or stepped on accidentally? Is he still eating and going potty the same? 

Colbie is a few weeks younger then Ludo but I can't imagine her being in a separate room unless she was in her closed crate. She doesn't need to be next to me as long as she sees me but she isn't a lap dog by any means. That said there are times she likes more attention and times she wants to have her space and be in her bed. 

I'm sure ruling out an medical issues at the vet can't hurt and might give you a little piece of mind to get through it. When Colbie was younger my vet told me "it isn't unusual for puppies to sleep 18 hours a day so don't worry about it".


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think Ludo is probably going threw a faze with the kids being home. I would still take him in to be checked out. Have you put him in puppy classes and taken him to a lot of dog friendly places.It sort of just seems like he is shy and scared to me.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely a vet visit is in order, if only to rule out something physical. My friend's dog was doing the same thing and it turned out he had kidney stones.

On another note, why do you think he is too young for the dog park? If there is a separate area for small dogs, I think it's OK.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> Definitely a vet visit is in order, if only to rule out something physical. My friend's dog was doing the same thing and it turned out he had kidney stones.
> 
> On another note, why do you think he is too young for the dog park? If there is a separate area for small dogs, I think it's OK.


Thank you!

The dog park here requires that dogs be six months old minimum. They have a small/big divided park but they still require this.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> I wonder if he's hurting somewhere, rather than actually sick. Particularly when I hear about the limp tail.
> 
> I would NOT let a 5 month old puppy be off, unsupervised like that. He's still a baby, and can get into things that can hurt him, or begin to have potty accidents. I also wouldn't want him develop a habit of isolating himself like that. I'd give him a safe "cave" (covered crate) down stairs, where you can keep an eye on what's going on, and gate off his access to the upstairs.


This is what I'm going to do. Thanks, Karen. I thought I was being kind to him by not requiring he be with all the noise and commotion if it bothers him, but I think I am teaching him to isolate himself.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Suzi said:


> I think Ludo is probably going threw a faze with the kids being home. I would still take him in to be checked out. Have you put him in puppy classes and taken him to a lot of dog friendly places.It sort of just seems like he is shy and scared to me.


He has been in puppy classes (and is still ongoing). He does have a shy and sensitive nature and I've tried to pull him out but it's not working very well. He loves other dogs - just not people.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Is he eating ok? 

Have you inspected his body all over for injury or pain?

I hope things get better!!!

Xoxo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Btw. When I have lots of people over and things get louder than Scudder is used to he hides under a chair. He hates too much noise. 

You know what's normal for him. If you suspect something, it probably is something.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky at almost two is very social, loves people, loves laps, loves to be wherever we are, but when the house is filled with grandchildren (this holiday a good example) and a guest dog hanging out, we'll often find him up in our bed, resting and enjoying the quiet safe haven of our room. So I understand your respecting what looks like your puppy's need for quiet and warmth. After ruling out a physical ailment (I agree with everyone that's the first thing to do), you may need to help integrate him into a house full of children. Karen's idea of a warm hideout near to you sounds perfect; and maybe the children can be encouraged to sit quietly with him and read nearby or play quietly with him. I wouldn't worry to much about all that sleeping at 5 months; I used to worry till I read that some little puppies sleep 20 hours a day. You'll see that as he matures he'll be up more hours in a day. The growing thing takes a lot out of them! Hope you'll let us know what the vet says and wish you good luck with it all.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you so much all of you! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is all right!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in, I won't say "Hope Ludo's better" because I don't necessarily think anything is wrong. My pups aren't big cuddlers and enjoy time spent by themselves especially sleeping which has been a lot lately. Maybe it's the weather colder and darker? I am very impressed that Ludo is allowed upstairs by himself though, man what a good pup! I can only imagine the day Mae will be trusted enough to be by herself for any longer then 10 seconds! If she disappears and things are quiet it usually means trouble. I like everyone's advice, check in with vet, give him a quiet place for himself downstairs with some of your clothes, talk to the kids about volume inside. I know that last one might be impossible though!  Regarding getting another pup, try to remember Ludo when you first brought him home, do you really want that again so soon?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

have the vet check for a liver problem just in case. My previous dog was always shy and nervous and he had a liver problem. Of course that is not always the case but better to check and find out.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope nothing is physically wrong with Ludo! We just got home after a very long weekend with my parents and their Hav, and Lucy is sulking and sleeping away the afternoon because she no longer has her best friend to play with. If you are financially able to handle two, you may want to consider adopting an older one (rather than getting a puppy) if you feel Ludo needs a little companion.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Please let us know what you find. My 5mo, Parker has started being distant and hiding under/in things and sleeping. He wasn't feeling well for a while, but we did many vet visits that came back ok. Only last explanation is either behavioral (sadness, isolation, wanting companionship) or liver issues. 

For you, I hope your baby is just going through a growth phase. Perhaps his teeth are really bothering him and he doesn't want to be bothered. Offer him lap time with an ice cube and see what he does.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

prettysmartchic said:


> Please let us know what you find. My 5mo, Parker has started being distant and hiding under/in things and sleeping. He wasn't feeling well for a while, but we did many vet visits that came back ok. Only last explanation is either behavioral (sadness, isolation, wanting companionship) or liver issues.
> 
> For you, I hope your baby is just going through a growth phase. Perhaps his teeth are really bothering him and he doesn't want to be bothered. Offer him lap time with an ice cube and see what he does.


I just responded to your thread that we're going through something similar. Too bad we don't live closer; we could have our dogs help each other through this if it is loneliness.

Kids go back to school today and I think I can then give a really fair assessment the early part of this week what's going on. I blocked the stairs yesterday and took him on two giant walks and then he played in the leaves with a big group of kids. So it was a good day for him. I hope if it's sadness that today lifted his spirits a bit. Ugh. I hate thinking he might be unhappy.

I'll be looking for updates on Parker, too. It's interesting they're the same age. My husband thinks that Ludo is just finally settling in to the house and is fully comfortable and this is why he's finding space when he needs it and not feeling so "velcro" to me. But I was usually (not always but almost) better with my "Mommy Instinct" than my husband would admit. Anyway, keep me posted.

And thanks everyone.

P.S. I do think it's early to have another puppy. Ludo was oddly easy to train but was and still is a huge commitment. So to add another whom I would have to get to know independently (separate walks and separate play times) and incorporate into the house would be a lot at least through the holidays. I am on two breeders' lists who aren't even expecting at the moment but I'm also considering a rescue Hav. Every single one I see on Havanese Rescue I want to take home. One with a secure, outgoing, and confident personality would be a great influence on Ludo I think. (Not to mention how much I would love him or her!)


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Since this posting and after the thanksgiving mess, Lucky seemed down, sleeping a lot and only in his own bed (usually sleeps with us). He's usually exhausted after waves of company but this seemed different. DH took him out and noticed he was having trouble pooping. Checked it out (not much grooming while company had been here) and it was beyond time for a poopy bath. Realized he was keeping away from shared spaces not to make them messy. Felt awful. Cleaned him up, bathed him, and he's a dancing delight again. Hope it's a simple fix like that for your Ludo. Clearly we're all staying tuned and rooting for you. Let us know and good luck.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Update on Parker -- no liver issues! He's eating better, playing, lots of fun. He seems tiny in comparison to other Havs (short) and I think maybe it's due to not eating enough when he was teething. I think he had it bad. But now, aside from the occasional cold, he's awesome.


----------

